# Smoked chicken



## GraSsRo0ts311 (May 25, 2018)

Hey guys

Just seasoned the new MES 140s looking for recipes to smoke some chicken for my first smoke tomorrow.  Can anyone offer some recipes/rubs. Not sure if I should go spatchcock or whole chicken.  I’m cooking for 4 people.  Also what kind of wood and temp am I aiming for and how long.  Sorry to sound like such a newb but this is my first smoke.  Thanks guys

Mike~


----------



## dcecil (May 25, 2018)

Hey Mike, Go to Jeff’s links and look up the newspaper recipes.  He has some pretty good chicken recipes on there.  If you can’t find one there take a look at the poultry thread tons of good stuff.


----------



## bdskelly (May 25, 2018)

Mike...As D said. Split the bird and cook it to an IT of 165 at the breast.  You’ll have a great bird. Post the smoke please. I like hickory on my birds.  B


----------



## chopsaw (May 25, 2018)

My first smoke on my MES 30 was chicken thighs . Skin was not good , but the rest was awesome . Like said above look thru the chicken posts . Lots of info there


----------



## TomKnollRFV (May 25, 2018)

Beer Can chicken is always good. I did boneless chicken breast for my first MES smoke, I just put dry rub on and once they were cooked through I pulled em. I like doing whole chicken with salt, pepper, garlic and onion powder. Throw some Paprika on for the colour...


----------



## GraSsRo0ts311 (May 25, 2018)

Thanks guys. Do you usually place the chicken right on the grates or in a aluminum pan?  I saw Jeff had a beer can recipe is this preferred?  I’ve never done the beer can chicken before so not sure what to expect.  Do most people smoke on high temps first then drop it? Or start low and then crank it?  From what I’ve seen most cooks are about 3 hours to hit 165 IT.  Best wood for chicken? I’ve seen hickory and cherry?

Mike~


----------



## TomKnollRFV (May 25, 2018)

For beer can chicken I strongly suggest a can of bud light lime.


----------



## dcecil (May 25, 2018)

Beer can is awesome, I used this rack to place the beer can in.  You can find them anywhere.  I would grab a double rack if you can find one.   I placed it on a cookie sheet and added a little chicken broth and then put it on the grate.  In the beer can itself I actually emptied the beer and filled halfway with chicken broth.  I like pecan wood so far for chicken.  From what I have seen people start low and finish high to crisp the skin.  I pull the skin off and just eat the meat so I don’t worry about getting it crispy.  I smoked at 220 until internal on the breast was 170 as I like a little more of pulled texture.  I modified Jeff’s recipe just a touch with the rub.  I went half cup mayonnaise and half stick of butter, added rub and mixed. Rub up the entire bird. Make sure you get it under the skin as well


----------



## GraSsRo0ts311 (May 25, 2018)

Cecil sounds good!  Can’t wait to try.  I’m hoping I can find one of those racks!

Thanks for all your advice, mich appreciated


----------



## dcecil (May 25, 2018)

Any place that sales bbq stuff should have them.  Good luck


----------



## SmokinAl (May 26, 2018)

HD or Lowes sells them, also Walmart.
Al


----------



## Eric Hammer (May 26, 2018)

If your smoking whole birds I would brine them. unless your doing beer can style....I use alot of catleman's grill ranchero seasoning...cooked at 275 till 168 in the breast.  And I also spatchcock them as well.  Makes for more even cooking...Or what ever seasoning you like...


----------



## rperrin (Jun 12, 2018)

Eric Hammer said:


> If your smoking whole birds I would brine them. unless your doing beer can style....I use alot of catleman's grill ranchero seasoning...cooked at 275 till 168 in the breast.  And I also spatchcock them as well.  Makes for more even cooking...Or what ever seasoning you like...


Hello Eric, how long do they take to cook when you spatchcock them?


----------

